# Manfrotto 393 (Bogen 3421) gimbal head review



## Silverpenguin (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi all,
I've just done my latest review on my blog, this time for the cheaper alternative in the world of gimbal heads, the Manfrotto 393 (Bogen 3421 in the States). Hope it's of help to anyone looking for some decent long lens support without spending a fortune.


Manfrotto 393 review


----------



## soylentgreen (Apr 22, 2009)

I just picked one up for my EF 400 f/2.8L. It works great, but I have it flipped in the upright position to get a better balance. On the plus side, I attached a cold-shoe mount to the bottom plate and used it to attach my flash cord. Saves another $200 for a telephoto flash bracket. 
I purchased this gimbal head after using all of the other heads on the market. At at third of the price of a Wimberley, Custom Bracket, etc., it performs just as well. I could not justify shelling out $600-800 for one of those other head. The lock on the 393 is not super tight, and the pan lock could have been better conceived. But for under $200; it's a bargain.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 22, 2009)

It's more than $200, but an interesting looking mount. 

FEISOL U-Mount


----------



## soylentgreen (Apr 22, 2009)

I checked that one out also, but it seems really bulky. Cool looking with the carbon fiber though. Makes AF faster.


----------



## Montana (Apr 23, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> It's more than $200, but an interesting looking mount.
> 
> FEISOL U-Mount


 

Quite the contraption!  Look at the rail on that sucker.  Supporting the camera body seems a little over kill.  LOL   Its carbon fiber yet heavier than the Wimberley mk II.  Interesting looking though.  Cool linky dink.


----------

